# Overwhelmed by TeeJet options. Which one?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I bought a FieldKing backpack sprayer that accepts TeeJet nozzles.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006WVFJPC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm going to use it to apply liquid fertilizers, fungicides and insecticides on my lawn.

I'd like to upgrade the nozzle to a wide fan type that will work for these applications.

Which TeeJet nozzle should I get?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you want a single nozzle for everything, it would be hard to go wrong with a Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP. It is a good middle of the road option.

For smaller droplets (foliar apps), I would go with an XR11004-VS.

For larger droplets (soil apps), I would go with an AIXR11004-VP.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> If you want a single nozzle for everything, it would be hard to go wrong with a Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP. It is a good middle of the road option.
> 
> For smaller droplets (foliar apps), I would go with an XR11004-VS.
> 
> For larger droplets (soil apps), I would go with an AIXR11004-VP.


Thank you.

I read over the thread on these nozzles and my eyes started to glaze over so I posted this thread.

When you say soil app - do you mean if I only apply the liquids to my lawn? That will be the only usage so maybe I should go with the last one you suggested?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For any product that relies on foliar absorption to work, there is a benefit to spraying smaller droplets. Smaller droplets provide better coverage on the plant leaf. The downside to smaller droplets is they are more prone to wind drift. Of the three nozzles I mentioned, the XR sprays the smallest droplets.

For any product that needs to be washed down into the soil to work, there is a benefit to spraying larger droplets. Larger droplets are also less prone to wind drift. Of the three nozzles I mentioned, the AIXR sprays the largest droplets.

The droplet size of the TT nozzle is in between those two - so it should work well enough for most products. It is less prone to wind drift than the XR, but more prone than the AIXR.

There are many variables to consider, and everyone has different expectations, so at the end of the day you just have to decide what works best for you. The best way to do that is try a few nozzles yourself and adjust accordingly.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> For any product that relies on foliar absorption to work, there is a benefit to spraying smaller droplets. Smaller droplets provide better coverage on the plant leaf. The downside to smaller droplets is they are more prone to wind drift. Of the three nozzles I mentioned, the XR sprays the smallest droplets.
> 
> For any product that needs to be washed down into the soil to work, there is a benefit to spraying larger droplets. Larger droplets are also less prone to wind drift. Of the three nozzles I mentioned, the AIXR sprays the largest droplets.
> 
> ...


Fantastic explanation. Thank you for taking the time to help me understand.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ware said:


> If you want a single nozzle for everything, it would be hard to go wrong with a Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP. It is a good middle of the road option.
> 
> For smaller droplets (foliar apps), I would go with an XR11004-VS.
> 
> For larger droplets (soil apps), I would go with an AIXR11004-VP.


Thank you for the simple break down!!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Ware I am running red nozzles with the red caps. Can I run brown nozzles with the same red caps no problem? 4mph vs 3mph essentially.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Ware I am running red nozzles with the red caps. Can I run brown nozzles with the same red caps no problem? 4mph vs 3mph essentially.


Yes, the caps are just color coded for convenience/quick ID.


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know if these TEEJET Nozzles work with the SprayersPlus 105Ex?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

JeffCar26 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if these TEEJET Nozzles work with the SprayersPlus 105Ex?


Yep! They will work!


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

Do these work with the my4sons sprayers?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

estcstm3 said:


> Do these work with the my4sons sprayers?


They should.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

estcstm3 said:


> Do these work with the my4sons sprayers?


The My4Sons do accept teejet nozzles.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> If you want a single nozzle for everything, it would be hard to go wrong with a Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP. It is a good middle of the road option.
> 
> For smaller droplets (foliar apps), I would go with an XR11004-VS.
> 
> For larger droplets (soil apps), I would go with an AIXR11004-VP.


How wide of a spray pattern would you say the TT11004 Turbo Tip sprays? Or really how wide of a spray pattern for all three of these tee jet tips?

I have a hand pump Stanley 4 gallon (I think it the Chapin one, just branded for Stanley), would you think these Tee Jets will fit?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dslab said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a single nozzle for everything, it would be hard to go wrong with a Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP. It is a good middle of the road option.
> ...


They should work fine if it uses the Chapin wand.

They are all 110° nozzles, so at 20" off the ground the overall spray width is *theoretically about 57". However, the nozzles rely on significant overlap to achieve spray uniformity, so the effective spray width is not that wide. At 20" nozzle height, these nozzles are ideally placed 20" apart on a boom, or 20" between passes when spraying with a single nozzle.

*Gravity and other factors will affect the actual spray width, but these sketches illustrate my narrative above.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

As expected, @Ware is spot on with his recommendations.

Teejet has a nice chart that lists how well each tip does at a particular application (it is page 4 of their catalg).

https://www.teejet.com/spray_application/nozzles.aspx

If anyone is looking for what quick Teejet cap to use with which nozzle, it is listed on page 64 of the catalog (under boom components on their website):

https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/boom_components.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ware since you have autocad open, what is the overlap width (the small triangle)? ~16in?

@bernstem they also have a bunch of YT videos of how the nozzles work or dont work.

The AIXR (my preferred nozzle)





One plugged nozzle


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@g-man


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

@Ware thank you so much! Wow, you always share and provide fantastic information! Thank you for taking some time to help me and others!


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Is there a TeeJet nozzle that sprays a farther area in fan pattern? I need to reach the top of a ~15ft tree.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dslab said:


> @Ware thank you so much! Wow, you always share and provide fantastic information! Thank you for taking some time to help me and others!


You're welcome!



greencare said:


> Is there a TeeJet nozzle that sprays a farther area in fan pattern? I need to reach the top of a ~15ft tree.


I have never sprayed trees, but I would maybe look into a ConeJet nozzle to achieve that kind of throw. See page 7 of this PDF.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

@Ware Thanks!


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Would it be fair to say they are all higher quality than the Chapin nozzles that come with a sprayer. I got the 2;gallon hand pump and it's sooo much better than the Home Depot 2 gallon pump.

Can I get a package of several types all work on the chapin?
Otherwise I'll get the one suggested for the finest droplet because my chapin has one with a larger droplet already and it has the red fan nozzle. The fan one is what I'd like to upgrade.
I'd upgrade a filter If I knew it fit,

Cool site


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

At the risk of scorn from fellow members here......does anyone know if the cheapo Harbor Freight 4 gallon backpack sprayer will accept any of these nozzles?

&#128513;


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Ware said:


> dslab said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


So, we can theoretically get about an 8' wide pass with 2 nozzles spaced 20" and 20" high? And if I'm reading right we'd want to overlap about 20" also?


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

mwemaxxowner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > dslab said:
> ...


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but to account for the designed overlap/uniformity, I think the effective width for 2 teejet nozzles would be 40".


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Correct. 40". Maintain a 20 overlap into the previous pass.


----------



## FenixTxM3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ware said:


> If you want a single nozzle for everything, it would be hard to go wrong with a Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP. It is a good middle of the road option.
> 
> For smaller droplets (foliar apps), I would go with an XR11004-VS.
> 
> For larger droplets (soil apps), I would go with an AIXR11004-VP.


This is great info!


----------



## nat (Mar 21, 2020)

@TampaBayFL Yes, they should fit.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

thank you @nat ! Watching the video as we speak....


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Good read. I have one of those (caps) that will take a TeeJet red or yellow head ?

Love the pattern I get with them. Looks like for a standard -wand-, depending on what head one get's in the 1st few postings with the link, looks like you would also add the matching TeeJet Body Assembly ?


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

If I am applying Tenacity should I use the Turbo teejet TT11004, AIXR, or XR?

What about Glyphosate, should that be AIXR so it's a bit more controlled?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@jperm47 Any of those will work well. the XR is probably the most used for foliar applications here. I prefer the Turbo Teejet or Twinjet a bit more than the XR. The Twinjet does have a tendency to spray your toes if you aren't careful.


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

bernstem said:


> @jperm47 Any of those will work well. the XR is probably the most used for foliar applications here. I prefer the Turbo Teejet or Twinjet a bit more than the XR. The Twinjet does have a tendency to spray your toes if you aren't careful.


Got it thanks. I ultimately went with the TT / middle of the road option. Seemed to spray well and provide good coverage. I was doing my 3rd application of Tenacity to wipe out bentgrass and nimble will that has infested my yard


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thread resurrection!

I just got the walk behind turfex sprayer. It came with two different Teejet turbo flood jet nozzles, white and green. Green is 7.5 I believe not sure about flow rating on the white one. Still in early phases of calibrating but thought I'd pose this question. Would these be a similar nozzle to Ware's recommendation at the beginning of this thread, or should I make the switch to his rec's?

I plan to apply:FAS
RGS 
Humic12 
Air8 on occasion 
GreenePOP
PGR
Tenacity prior to this Fall's overseeing

PS are most of these foliar absorbtion besides Tenacity and Air8?

Thanks to all!
TD


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

td_05 said:


> Thread resurrection!
> 
> I just got the walk behind turfex sprayer. It came with two different Teejet turbo flood jet nozzles, white and green. Green is 7.5 I believe not sure about flow rating on the white one. Still in early phases of calibrating but thought I'd pose this question. Would these be a similar nozzle to Ware's recommendation at the beginning of this thread, or should I make the switch to his rec's?
> 
> ...


I would stick with the FloodJet nozzles unless you do a boom.


----------

